# Hey mods..



## qigong chimp (14 May 2014)

could you re-open
*Cycling shoes (two pairs) NOW SOLD *by *winjim, 10 Apr 2014 *, please ?
Proved to be a bit tight across the toes, real shame as they're a sweet pair of unfussy shoes, so I'd like to shunt them on for no more than I paid for them and the simplest way would be to revive the original thread.
Ta.


----------



## Shaun (15 May 2014)

No, sorry, if you want to sell them you'll need to start your own thread.

I don't mind helping by copying the images from the original thread into yours though - just reply with the thread details and I'll add them for you. 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Shaun (15 May 2014)

Images added.


----------

